# Info: How to Remove Nissan Sound systems and Dash



## Wyldstyle (Sep 10, 2003)

Hey Guys and Gals....

This is a site I ran accross the other day, I thought this might help a few.

http://www.carstereohelp.com/strnissan.htm

http://www.carstereohelp.com/


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

thanks man.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wouldn't be a bad sticky if you ask me.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

x2 You got my vote on that one


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

Excellent.


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Oh wow right on... now I can get those damn door panels off 

... and not to mention the back speakers... Now all i need is cash... can anybody score me an interest free loan haha :givebeer:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

They charge you $5 for info on how to remove speakers?  

Search around here on NF and you can get the same info for free..

Not sticky worthy...


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

myoung said:


> They charge you $5 for info on how to remove speakers?
> 
> Search around here on NF and you can get the same info for free..
> 
> Not sticky worthy...


 Wtf are you talking about? Looks free to me.


----------



## generation3 (Jan 16, 2005)

zimmer_kole said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Looks free to me.


If its so free you want to go to the 89-94 Maxima section and copy and paste the front door removal for me cause they want $4.99 from me before I can see the page.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

generation3 said:


> If its so free you want to go to the 89-94 Maxima section and copy and paste the front door removal for me cause they want $4.99 from me before I can see the page.


Muh, buy a Sentra.... :hal:


----------



## SENTRAdriver_06 (Mar 3, 2003)

i removed my door panels plenty of times... and the rear deck to install xplods on top of the rear deck... just takes alittle looking around and basic mechanics


----------



## zimmer_kole (Jan 15, 2005)

Eww you bought sony speakers? Well at least you know how to get them out easy when they blow up, lol


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

zimmer_kole said:


> Wtf are you talking about? Looks free to me.


You need to look again yourself, before you ask me WTF I'm looking at.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The ones with astericks by the name you have to pay for.


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

zimmer_kole said:


> Eww you bought sony speakers? Well at least you know how to get them out easy when they blow up, lol


Hahaha. :fluffy:


----------

